# מתנות בלי כסף



## lollipop girl (1/8/07)

../images/Emo41.gifמתנות בלי כסף../images/Emo41.gif 
לפעמים אנחנו מאוד מאוד רוצים להשקיע אבל מה לעשות שאין לנו אפילו שקל בשביל זה..? אז כאן יהיו לכם הרבה רעיונות למתנות שלא עולות שום דבר!! כל רעיון למתנה שתופיע כאן תיעשה מחומרים שקיימים כבר בבית. הדבר היחיד שתצטרכו הוא... ס ב ל נ ו ת ..... אז.. עכשיו אני אשרשר לכאן כל מיני רעיונות למתנות שלא עולות כסף ואם יש לכם עוד דברים להוסיף אז אתם מוזמנים להוסיף אחרי שאני אסיים לשרשר..  מקווה שהשרשור הזה יעזור למישהו בבוא העת...


----------



## lollipop girl (1/8/07)

צמידי חברות 
ממש פה אפשר ללמוד איך להכין כל מיני סוגים של צמידי חברות מחוטי רקמה או חוטים דומים.


----------



## lollipop girl (1/8/07)

מגנט עם הקדשה 
החומרים: מגנט של פיצה או של פרסומות אחרות טושים צבעוניים טוליפים סרטים וכל מיני דברים שאפשר לקשט איתם. אופן ההכנה: אם יש לכם מדפסת אפשר להדפיס תמונה של חוגג היום הולדת בצירוף ברכה מודפסת, או אם זו מתנה לחבר\חברה תדפיסו תמונה של שניכם ביחד ותוסיפו הקדשה. (המלצה: את התמונה המודפסת להדביק על בריסטול או משהו קשיח או מלכתחילה להדפיס על בריסטול או דף קשיח- כמו אלה שיש בסוף הדפדפת) אם אין לכם מדפסת, תכתבו בכתב יד יפה על בריסטול או דף קשיח ברכה או משפט יפה. לאחר מכן הדביקו את הדף על המגנט וגיזרו בצורה המתאימה. בעזרת הטושים,הטוליפים והסרטים תוכלו לקשט. רעיון: לקחת טוליפ נצנצים ולעשות מסגרת מסביב למגנט, אפשר לעשות זאת גם עם סרט או עם טוש. רעיונות להקדשות על המגנט: משו למישו שהוא ממש משו משו שתמיד נישאר ממוגנטים אחד לשניה החבר הטוב בעולם החברה הטובה בעולם שלל ברכות ואיחולים באהבה מזל טוב בהצלחה גיוס קל אוהבתותך אוהב'תך וכו'...


----------



## lollipop girl (1/8/07)

והנה תמונה שאולי תתן קצת רעיונות 
--->


----------



## lollipop girl (1/8/07)

מחזיק מפתחות\מחזיק לפלאפון 
החומרים: חרוזים חוט דיג אופן ההכנה: למי שיש דמיון יכול כמובן לחרוז לפי דמיונו. ולמי שקצת קשה לחשוב לבד על רעיון למחזיק מפתחות יש כאן הרבה הרבה רעיונות לחריזת מחזיק מפתחות: http://www.livecity.co.il/site/detail/detail/detailDetail.asp?detail_id=174145&depart_id=12229 http://www.livecity.co.il/site/detail/detail/detail.asp?depart_id=12229&detail_id=57565&rootTXT=31586&levelNUM=4&rootCatTXT=003.003 http://perso.wanadoo.fr/mk.perles/ordre%20animaux.htm


----------



## lollipop girl (1/8/07)

שוקולד בצורות 
ממיסים שוקולד רגיל( לא במיקרוגל!!) אפשר על הגז ואפשר בעזרת מים רותחים ששמים בתוך כלי,  לוקחים צלחת חד פעמית ומניחים על המים הרותחים ושמים בה את השוקולד ומחכים עד שיימס. כשהשוקולד נמס יוצקים לתוך תבניות שיש בבית, ואם אין אז אפשר לתוך כוס זכוכית ומכניסים באמצע שיפוד, מכניסים למקפיא עד שהשוקולד מתקשה. עוטפים את השוקולד בצורה יפה בצלופן או בנייר אלומיניום או שאפשר להכין נייר לשוקולד לבד. עוטפים בסרט והנה לכם מתנה יצירתית וטעימה. אפשר להוסיף פתק משהו מתוק למישהו מתוק. בהצלחה!


----------



## lollipop girl (1/8/07)

תכשיטים 
תכשיטים: החומרים: חוט דיג חרוזים אופן ההכנה: באתר הבא: טבעות - http://www.livecity.co.il/site/detail/detail/detail.asp?depart_id=12229&detail_id=87642&rootTXT=31586&levelNUM=4&rootCatTXT=003.006 אם יש לכם עוד אתרים להכנת תכשיטים תשרשרו להודעה הזו.


----------



## lollipop girl (1/8/07)

נרות 
הכנת נרות משאריות נרות שיש בבית: http://www.livecity.co.il/12229/הכנת_נרות_משאריות הכנת נרות באופן ביתי: http://www.livecity.co.il/site/detail/detail/detailDetail.asp?detail_id=57968&depart_id=12229 http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/articles/default.asp?forumId=505&c=3450&sc=0&ssc=0


----------



## lollipop girl (1/8/07)

פאזל 
לוקחים בריסטול או דף קשיח  ומדפיסים עליו את התמונה הרצויה, מסרטטים מאחורה ריבועים ששווים בגודלם (למדוד עם סרגל) לאחר מכן מציירים חצאי עיגול בצידי הריבועים וגוזרים לפי השרטוט. ולהכין קופסא יפה לפאזל(ראו בהמשך השרשור), אפשר לסגור אותה בעזרת סרט קטיפתי\סרט מבד. לאוהבים אפשר לקחת חלק אחד ולכתוב בו את\ה משלימ\ה אותי ולהחביא במקום כלשהוא או להדביק בתחתית הקופסא של הפאזל ולאחר השלמת הפאזל כשהבןזוג רואה שחסר החלק האחרון לתת לו רמז לגבי הימצאות החלק ואז כשהוא ירכיב הוא יראה את המשפט. אפשר להשתמש בשרטוט --->


----------



## lollipop girl (1/8/07)

סבונים 
http://www.livecity.co.il/site/detail/detail/detail.asp?depart_id=12229&detail_id=57627&rootTXT=31586&levelNUM=3&rootCatTXT=012 http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/articles/default.asp?forumId=505&c=3450&sc=0&ssc=0


----------



## lollipop girl (1/8/07)

קופסת מתנה 
החומרים: דף קשיח או בריסטול מדפסת להדפסת האיורים קישוטים לקופסא באתר זה יש הדפסים שונים לכל מיני קופסאות http://shala.addr.com/print/printables/boxes.html וגם כאן http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/articles/default.asp?forumId=505&c=8455&sc=0&ssc=0 http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/articles/default.asp?forumId=505&c=8455&sc=2987&ssc=0 אפשר לשים בקופסא: מגנט שהכנתם\מחזיק מפתחות שהכנתם, קופסא בשביל הפאזל וכו'..


----------



## lollipop girl (1/8/07)

הכנת סרט למתנה  פה


----------



## מושית10 (4/8/07)

הסבר נוסף (מצולם) להכנת סרט 
שהעלתי בעבר לפורום http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/ForumFAQAnswer.asp?id=588&QID=15127 שרשור מקסים!


----------



## m o s h 1 0 (4/8/07)

בטעות כתבתי מהמשתמש של אמא.. ../images/Emo163.gif


----------



## lollipop girl (1/8/07)

קליפ במתנה 
בתוכנת מובי מייקר שיש במחשב אפשר להכין קליפ מרגש ומדהים. איך עושים זאת? אוספים קטעי וידאו ותמונות, קטעי קול ושירים נכנסים לתוכנה שאגב נורא פשוט וקל לעבוד איתה מסדרים יפה את הסרט כפי שרוצים שהוא יהיה מוסיפים כתוביות שומרים את הסרט על המחשב ולאחר מכן צורבים אותו לדיסק. והנה מתנה מקסימה ביותר ומרגשת!! -    אפשר להכין עטיפה לדיסק במחשב ולהדפיס  בהצלחה..


----------



## lollipop girl (1/8/07)

../images/Emo41.gifאז זהו...../images/Emo41.gif 
לבנתיים... אם אני אמצא עוד רעיונות אני אוסיף..  מקווה שהשרשור באמת יעזור למישהו שרוצה להשקיע אבל לא יכול... לכל שאלה אפשר לפנות אליי  בהצלחה!!!


----------



## Mormor האחת (1/8/07)

שלום לך .. 
קודם כל, כל הכבוד על הרעיונות פשוט מצוייין !1 רציתי לשאול מאיפה אפשר להשיג את התוכנה של המוביי מייקר ? חיפשתי במחשב שלי אבל לא נראלי שיש לי אותו .. .אולי תוכלי לכוון אותי איפה זה במחשב ואם אין לי את זה אז אולי תשארי גם כתובת להורדה ? תודה מראש .


----------



## lollipop girl (1/8/07)

אמממ 
התחל --> תוכניות --> windows movie maker


----------



## OgaliO (1/8/07)

את משהו את../images/Emo9.gif לא מפסיקה להפציץ ברעיונות 
מעולים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 כוכבת


----------



## lollipop girl (1/8/07)

../images/Emo9.gif


----------



## ShirShir (1/8/07)

אחלה רעיונות../images/Emo70.gif../images/Emo51.gif


----------



## סיויקונית (1/8/07)

אפשר להוסיף גם? 
מקווה שאני לא הורתס לך את השרשור אבל אפשר גם.. *לצרוב דיסק עם שירים יפים *לעשות מכתב בבקבוק עם פתק שרוף *אפשר לקחת מפה של העולם ולכתוב "אלך אחרייך עד סוף העולם" *אפשר לעשות הטבעה של הרגליים בדס\חימר או לקחת גואש(?) ולדרוך על דף ולכתוב "תמיד איתך" או את המשפט מלמעלה. *אפשר לקשט מראה ישנה, לצבוע לה את המסגרת ולכתוב משהו עם טוליפ- כמו "מראה מראה שעל הקיר מי הכי יפה בעיר..?" *אפשר לעצב לוח שנה במחשב עם תמונות ואז להדפיס אותו על דפים קשיחים *אפשר להכין משחק אישי כמו מונופול או סולמות ונחשים *אפשר לקחת קלפים ולהדביק מאחורי כל קלף תמונות ואז זה אישי *אפשר להכין קלפים מבריסטול ולצייר על\ להדביק על כל 4 קלפים אותו דבר ויש לנו רביעיות *אפשר לקטוף פרח(לא מוגן וכאלה..) ולעטוף אותו בצלופן יפה *אפשר לתפור ציפית כרית או שמיכת טלאים מבדים ישנים *אפשר לקחת מחברת ולעטוף אותה יפה ולעשות ממנה- מחברת ברכות, מחברת עם שירים יפים, מחברת תמונות ועד'.. *אפשר להכין עם חתיכת עץ או אפילו בריסטול שלט לחדר של מישהו או כניסה לבית *אפשר להכין מסגרת לתמונה מהכל כמעט וזה יוצא ממש יפה ויש עוד מלא דברים שלא עולים לי עכשיו. מקווה שמשהו יעזור למישהו


----------



## lollipop girl (2/8/07)

בטחח שאפשר!! 
אפילו רצוי שכולם יוסיפו רעיונות וככה יהיה שרשור שיוכל לעזור להרבה אנשים... חוצמזה שלפעמים רוצים להפתיע מישהו ולהכין מתנה מהירה אז זה גם יכול לעזור כי זה מחומרים שכבר יש  מקווה שאולי זה יטוגלן או משו


----------



## K e R e N18 (1/8/07)

מעולה!../images/Emo47.gifתודה רבה!../images/Emo13.gif../images/Emo204.gif


----------



## lollipop girl (2/8/07)

../images/Emo43.gifזה בעמוד הראשי!!!!!!! 
ייאאייי אף פעם לא היה שרשור שלי בעמוד ראשי


----------



## taltal ben zino (2/8/07)

רעיונות מדהימים  
כל הכבוד


----------



## Mormor האחת (2/8/07)

סליחה שאני משגעת אותך ... 
אבל נכנסתי לזה ואני לא מצליחה להבין מה קורה שם בכלל זה באנגלית .... אולי יש לך תוכנה אחרת בעברית שאפשר לעשות בה מצגות ??


----------



## lollipop girl (3/8/07)

אממ אצלי זה בעברית 
אבל מצגת את יכולה לעשות בפאוור פוינט שם זה נורא פשוט להכין.. ואת לא משגעת אותי זה בסדר..


----------



## אשה שמחלקת ממתקים (2/8/07)

יאיא טל טל מה את עושה פה?


----------



## taltal ben zino (3/8/07)

אני הרבה זמן בפורום  
אבל לא תמיד יש לי זמן להגיב..


----------



## חיוכע (2/8/07)

כדאי להכניס את השרשור לטאגליינס ../images/Emo45.gif 
אז... שירשיר?


----------



## lollipop girl (3/8/07)

ברכה בתוך קופסאת גפרורים 
עוד רעיון שעלה לי לוקחים קופסאת גפרורים, צובעים אותה ולוקחים דף ומקפלים אותו בצורת אקורדיון לגודל של קופסאת הגפרורים ועל זה כותבים ברכה...


----------



## ההילה האדומה (3/8/07)

אולי גם אני אוכל לתרום../images/Emo35.gif 





לשלב מחזיק מפתחות פשוט עם תמונה שלכם.... זה תמיד מצטרף יפה לכל ברכה בכל עת. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לגזור תמונות שלכם ולעשות קולאז יפה על קרטון ביצוע/קנבס/דיקט/בריסטול ולעשות לזה מסגרת יפה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לחבר/ה- לעצב שולחן יפה במטבח, נרות, עלים מהגינה (אפשר לרסס אותם בצבעים שמתאימים למפה), לאבזר את השולחן בדברים שמאפיינים את הזוגיות שלכם, בתמונות שלכם, לבבות זרוקים על השולחן והכל הכל מחומרים שיש בבית פשוט תיהיו יצירתיים ויכול לצאת לכם שולחן מדהים עם אווירת בית קפה פרטי שלכם. מוזיקה רומנטית בסגנון love it's in the air.... ח-ל-ו-ם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תמיד זה שווה לחפש בבית משהו עם ערך מסויים זה הדבר שהכי יכול להפוך את הדבר לחשוב- הסיפור שמאחוריו. 2 מתנות בלתי נשכחות שהביאו לי לגיוס:           
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חברה של אמא שלי הביאה לי תהילים מרופט קצת, לא הבנתי למה היא הביאה לי מתנה משומשת                 ואז היא סיפרה לי שהתהילים היו בכיסים של כל נכדיה: קצינים, טייס, חי"רניק.... ועכשיו זה אצלי.           
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חברה שלי הביאה לי שרשרת עם אבן שאחותה קנתה לה אותה בגיל 10, ועד עכשיו זה היה איתה כל                הזמן והיא שמרה אותה להעניק אותה למישהי אחרת ליום מיוחד.           
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הפואנטה היא שזה ממש לא משנה מה אתה מביא מתנה... העיקר הוא הסיפור שמאחוריו


----------



## מותק בליי עותק (3/8/07)

רעיונות מקסימים! תודה רבה!


----------

